# boiling plum pits to loosen pulp



## wine4fdp (Aug 11, 2009)

I am new to fruit wine. Had a bunch of plums so thought I would try it. Pitted the plums but then boiled the pitts some to loosen the pulp,then spun off most of it in a salad spinner and added that back to the primary fermenter. Found out the pits have cyanide in them. In doing this boiling did I add cyanide to the mix? Should I throw it out?Does anyone know where on the web I can find out about this or where I could get a test to find out if cyanide existed in the derived Juice.


----------



## pelican (Aug 11, 2009)

I think you have to break the pits to have the cyanide leach out. Lots of stone fruit's pits have cyanide components in them. 

Found this on Canadian Food Inspection Agency website:

The kernels within the pits of some stone fruits contain a natural
toxin called cyanogenic glycoside. These fruits include apricots,
cherries,
peaches, pears, plums and prunes. The flesh of the fruit itself is not
toxic. Normally, the presence of cyanogenic glycoside alone is not
dangerous.
However, when kernels are chewed cyanogenic glycoside can transform
into hydrogen cyanide - which is poisonous to humans. The lethal dose
of cyanide
ranges from 0.5 to 3.0 <abbr title="milligram">mg</abbr> per kilogram of body weight. This is why it is not recommended to eat the kernels inside the
pits of stone fruits.</font>

Looks like the pits have to be broken or chewed to release the poisonous aspects. You should be fine as long as the pits are whole - but it's your call!


----------



## wine4fdp (Aug 11, 2009)

There seem to be lots of recipes for plum jam and plum sauce where they are boiled together and I just boiled them enough to loosen up the pulp. I guess if I am never on the forum again that might be an indication I made the wrong call.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 12, 2009)

I have steam juiced several batches of plums and peaches and i'm still kicking so I think we will see you back posting more


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 12, 2009)

I just finished steam-juicing 32 pounds of plums so, if we go, you, Waldo and I will all go together!


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2009)

Smokegrub said:


> I just finished steam-juicing 32 pounds of plums so, if we go, you, Waldo and I will all go together!


So did you or Waldo get any waxy stuff in the steamer? I understand that plums has a waxy substance on them. Did you freeze them 1st?


----------



## hannabarn (Aug 13, 2009)

I guess they are gone! No response!!


----------



## IQwine (Aug 13, 2009)

so sad... and they were nice too.


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2009)

IQwine said:


> so sad... and they were nice too.


Whens the funeral?


----------



## IQwine (Aug 13, 2009)

after the fermentation


----------



## Waldo (Aug 13, 2009)

tepe said:


> Smokegrub said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished steam-juicing 32 pounds of plums so, if we go, you, Waldo and I will all go together!
> ...










I did freeze mine first tepe and no I did not experince any waxy stuff


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2009)

Tepe, I think that is a species only over where Luc (a Dutchman from another forum) lives as Ive never noticed this waxy substance he speaks of.


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for clearing it up. Thats where I heard of it.


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 14, 2009)

I recently finished steam juicing over 30 pounds of plums--no waxy substance here.


----------

